
India's big data hunt for cures to mental, ageing-related diseases - ston3r
https://factordaily.com/longform/indias-big-data-huntfor-cures-mental-ageing-related-diseases/
======
melling
I went to India a few years ago and met some Americans who said that a lot of
drugs are manufactured there.

It would be great if India moved upmarket and developed its own pharmaceutical
companies. The world would get a lot more research for a fraction of the
current cost.

~~~
sitepodmatt
I believe India is great for manufacturing generics (not the Java/C#
variants), although I don't believe they can export them to US, even if India
was innovative in this area I think export controls, lobbying and patents
would hinder any disruption to US - you'll be paying $200 a course of
antibotics that would cost $0.50 elsewhere for a very long time. If I was non-
critically sick in America and without insurance (or even with where you pay
X%), I'd do a rough calculation to see if it was cheaper to fly business class
to India and go straight to a private hospital.

~~~
ddorian43
business/economy class will also save you $$$

